
Confessions of a Fake News Writer - minhnhatkent
https://www.facebook.com/notes/book-recommendations-best-book-to-read/confessions-of-a-fake-news-writer/2111686775714843/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18102055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18102055),
since this one is a plagiarized rip-off posted by a spam account (now banned).

------
circular_logic
Original looks to be at [https://medium.com/s/story/confessions-of-a-fake-
news-writer...](https://medium.com/s/story/confessions-of-a-fake-news-
writer-62d8c3d28c1b)

Can you see the irony here.

~~~
dang
Thanks! Yes. A mod saw this and changed the URL from
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/book-recommendations-best-
boo...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/book-recommendations-best-book-to-
read/confessions-of-a-fake-news-writer/2111686775714843/).

Edit: a better solution is to move the comments to a submission of the actual
article; see above.

